# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  A mundet....

## warezovari

A mundet ndonje njeri qe jeton ne angli, qe eshte bere shtetas anglez te me dergoj nje fotokopje te kontrates sa baneses se tij (vendbanimit), per shkak se po me duhet rreth nje vize ta marr, po e marr nje vize shtate mije euro qe eshte vlen per qendrim ne angli per 6 muaj, e vetem per kete po me duhet nje fotokopje e kontrates se nje njeriu qe jeton ne uk, qe te mund ta marr vizen, nese eshte dikush qe mund te me ndihmon le te me tregon ju lutem, faleminderit.

----------

